# Iron Mace true speeds



## chukar8 (Jul 14, 2007)

Nice bow:thumbs_up


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

I thought Pete Shepley changed archery forever at 348 fps.


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

BayouBob said:


> I thought Pete Shepley changed archery forever at 348 fps.


348 IBO
The above 353fps is 40grs below IBO 331fps IBO


----------



## DanceswithDingo (Feb 24, 2004)

carpboss said:


> 260gr. arrow 331fps goldtip 3555 camo
> 
> 350gr. arrow 294fps goldtip 5575 black


A loss of only 37fps for 90gr of extra weight, I'm calling BS on this one :darkbeer:


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

*Congrats!*

You certainly have a fast one. In the 2007 bow Face off, the 60#, 29" Mace did 286 with a 360 gr. arrow.


----------



## carpboss (Jul 23, 2007)

DanceswithDingo said:


> A loss of only 37fps for 90gr of extra weight, I'm calling BS on this one :darkbeer:


Ok the chronograph was lying. I could care less what you think I shot the bow so people could see what it was shooting not to listen to your BS pouring out of your mouth


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

DanceswithDingo said:


> A loss of only 37fps for 90gr of extra weight, I'm calling BS on this one :darkbeer:


every 30 grains of added arrow weight is approx. 10 fps so i would say BS also it is 7 fps slow!


----------



## jms375 (Jul 29, 2007)

hey carpboss, that is a nice looking bow. I will have to come by the shop and check that thing out.


----------



## walleye rev (Nov 24, 2003)

220 grain is a lot like DRY firing................


----------



## BOWJOE (Mar 1, 2003)

walleye rev said:


> 220 grain is a lot like DRY firing................


It is for all other bow companys, but HCA bows at 72# can shoot that arrow at over 400 fps all day long for ever & ever. The only thing you tear up is the target. These light arrows zip right through deer & elk at 60+ yds., & quiet & shock free too. Joe


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

That is one blinged looking bow. :tongue:


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

walleye rev said:


> 220 grain is a lot like DRY firing................


it is roughly 4.25 grains per pound - not that bad really, _almost _IBO 

Remember he is only shooting 52#


----------



## rpford53 (Jul 21, 2006)

Okay, I have crono the Iron Mace for a friend of mine and seen what it can do. It is a very fine bow, with some very good speeds, but I still have to throw th BS flag on this one.


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

*Bow*

How did it shoot mike?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

DanceswithDingo said:


> A loss of only 37fps for 90gr of extra weight, I'm calling BS on this one :darkbeer:


Why don't you get one and see for yourself before calling BS? 

If someone posted the same numbers with an X-Force, would you still claim BS?


----------



## bkp_80 (Jul 25, 2007)

DanceswithDingo said:


> A loss of only 37fps for 90gr of extra weight, I'm calling BS on this one :darkbeer:


Its not BS his results are real close to mine right out of the box. I tested mine at 60# 29" draw with a easton axis @ 403 gr. it shot 281 FPS, I then switched to a Speed Pro Max @ 290 gr. it shot 322 FPS. Thats 41 FPS gain for dropping 113 gr. I also shot it @ 70# just for kicks and got 302 FPS @ 403gr. and 343 FPS @ 290gr. I think more can be squeezed out of it if you play with the cables. Its a good bow but I'm still disapointed with the whole internet warranty thing, maybe its been taken care of I will continue searching the forums.


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

carpboss said:


> Shot the iron mace today for people wanting real speeds These numbers are with 29"draw and 52lbs:
> 
> 220gr. arrow 353fps goldtip ultralight 5.5
> 
> ...


That is absolutely beautiful. I don't care how fast it is, when it is that good looking.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Perfectionist said:


> Why don't you get one and see for yourself before calling BS?
> 
> If someone posted the same numbers with an X-Force, would you still claim BS?



most likely not, dont forget they hate the IM but love the Xf down there:wink:


Reed


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

TOOL said:


> That is absolutely beautiful. I don't care how fast it is, when it is that good looking.


True,

it looks like it's doing 380 fps sitting still! :tongue:

:wink:


----------



## lmj001 (Jan 17, 2008)

*heres some real facts.*

i got 327fps.at 66lbs and 29"draw with a speed pro max at 298grains.and 295fps. with a 398 grain goldtip hunter xt 55-75 have to give it to the x-force though same 298 grain arrow with bow at 29" and 70lbs.shoot 361fps. i own the mace and its a great bow and very fast the other one is a friends.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

lmj001 said:


> i got 327fps.at 66lbs and 29"draw with a speed pro max at 298grains.and 295fps. with a 398 grain goldtip hunter xt 55-75 have to give it to the x-force though same 298 grain arrow with bow at 29" and 70lbs.shoot 361fps. i own the mace and its a great bow and very fast the other one is a friends.


Why would you not bring the mace up to 70# or back the xforce down to 66# when you shot the 298 grain arrow ?


----------



## Deer30 (Oct 19, 2006)

fastpassthrough said:


> Why would you not bring the mace up to 70# or back the xforce down to 66# when you shot the 298 grain arrow ?


4 pounds still isn't going to make up 30 some feet per second


----------



## Deer30 (Oct 19, 2006)

lmj001 said:


> i got 327fps.at 66lbs and 29"draw with a speed pro max at 298grains.and 295fps. with a 398 grain goldtip hunter xt 55-75 have to give it to the x-force though same 298 grain arrow with bow at 29" and 70lbs.shoot 361fps. i own the mace and its a great bow and very fast the other one is a friends.


 I bet the Mace was even at about 29 and 3/4 of a draw. You would have to shoot the mace at 28.5 inches or there abouts to to be even on draw. That would even take more speed away about 5-7 FPS putting it at 320ish


----------



## amarchery (Nov 28, 2007)

*Caring*

So what some are saying is this guy made this up? Is that right? 

These numbers look and sound correct to me. We have two of them in the shop, a 60# bow and a 70# bow, and two Speed Force bows one is 60# and one in 70#. 

Probably a few here (AT members) that have not spent time with the bow or a bow, arrows, and a chronograph, and really tested and shot one. But you know numbers and what a published chart says right.

Am I right? If I am wrong put your test results on here please. Some things are BS but it is usually from ignorance proclaiming BS.

This bow shoots this. 

MJ


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Dec 13, 2003)

carpboss said:


> 260gr. arrow 331fps goldtip 3555 camo



I just weighed one of my wifes Pro Hunter 35-55 and with a 100 grain tip 26 inches it weighs 347 grains. How did you get that one so light?


----------



## x-shocker (Jan 25, 2007)

Idaho_Elk_Huntr said:


> I just weighed one of my wifes Pro Hunter 35-55 and with a 100 grain tip 26 inches it weighs 347 grains. How did you get that one so light?


Take away the tip.


----------



## amarchery (Nov 28, 2007)

*tip*



Idaho_Elk_Huntr said:


> I just weighed one of my wifes Pro Hunter 35-55 and with a 100 grain tip 26 inches it weighs 347 grains. How did you get that one so light?


I wonder. Good question


----------



## jms375 (Jul 29, 2007)

I beleive he is actually using a 55 grain tip.


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Jul 16, 2007)

*X-force vs. Iron Mace*



Deer30 said:


> I bet the Mace was even at about 29 and 3/4 of a draw. You would have to shoot the mace at 28.5 inches or there abouts to to be even on draw. That would even take more speed away about 5-7 FPS putting it at sh


From what I have read, the X-Force draw lengths run long also. One other thing is I was just curious if the X-Force draw weight was checked or just assumed because it was a 70# bow maxed out. Not insinuating one is faster than the other, only that if they were equally set up it would have been closer in speed!


----------



## medved (Nov 1, 2005)

Shooting heavy arrows with an Iron Mace is like using Secretariat to pull a plow, HCA bows are meant to shoot HCA arrows. I get about 365 - 370 with a mace set at 80% letoff and max draw/poundage values and a 250-gr arrow.


----------



## jms375 (Jul 29, 2007)

medved said:


> Shooting heavy arrows with an Iron Mace is like using Secretariat to pull a plow, HCA bows are meant to shoot HCA arrows. I get about 365 - 370 with a mace set at 80% letoff and max draw/poundage values and a 250-gr arrow.


It just all depends on the person. It shoots heavy arrows very well also. I personally shoot the light arrows and love them but its not for everyone or every hunting situation. I have some easton axis I shoot thru it also. They have suprisingly little difference in noise and don't group any better than my light arrows. But they still shoot great thru it. What I like is the fact that I have the option of basically shooting any arrow weight I want where you don't get that with other bows. Its the best bow I have owned.


----------



## lmj001 (Jan 17, 2008)

*heres something more*

ok to anser some ? the x-force was not my bow and i do not alter other peoples things also i shot at 66lbs.29"the x-force is the same draw leight also i just bought a diamond maquis guess what its faster then the iron mace 302fps. at 29"draw 66lbs.dont know were they crono there bows but i have a crono my self so i do a lot of testing any body want to buy a iron mace?.....i know im going to here it for this one......lol


----------



## panther2307 (Feb 12, 2008)

*nice bow*

that is a nice looking bow.i currently shoot a bowtech allegiance which is pretty fast.my last bow was a high country ssr carbon.i didn't like it because it wasn't forgiving enough for me.i do like that iron mace but when i drew one back it made a clunk sound at full draw even when i drew it slow.was it just that one or do they all do that.i still think it's a great bow with almost no draw backs.


----------



## lmj001 (Jan 17, 2008)

the bow is really a nice bow but the hyp for speed is that it is,nt as stated by hight country no way it,ll ever get 380fps.with the carbon revalutions it,s not posible even at 260 as someone stated it only got 337fps.thats super light any lower you,ll blow the bow up at 27" 5.5 grains per inch thats only 245 grains with a 100 grain tip thats crazy to shoot.....ps the only sounds i get from my bow is the drop away rest


----------



## lla (Feb 3, 2003)

panther2307
it sounds like a draw module screw was loose
they are a very quiet bow

if you want some speeds just ask I will shoot some though a crono for you 

but really, you need to go shoot this bow & see how it draws, holds on target & shoots it is really a joy to shoot 
Gregg


----------

